# What's good to watch on netflix?



## scooterism (30/7/17)

Just finished Strange Things, Orange is the new black, Sens8 and now looking for something new, any recommendations?


----------



## Bribie G (30/7/17)

The Crown.


----------



## Dan Pratt (30/7/17)

sons of anarchy.


----------



## Stouter (30/7/17)

Peaky Blinders, and there's an American craft beer doco that I've mentioned before, think it's called Craft Nation or Crafting a Nation, something like that.


----------



## Samuel Adams (30/7/17)

Daredevil


----------



## Danscraftbeer (30/7/17)

Not much. haha. Although I do. Third season of Fargo is up now. Homeland. Narcos.
The new movie Snowden. The list goes on....

The thread could also be whats not good to watch but its all subjective. Somethings I try and just cant continue. One example being that Sense8. Utter crap couldn't cop it. YMMV.
Actually I could write a much larger list of what is no good to watch but that could take a while.


----------



## Reedy (30/7/17)

Black Mirror, Animal Kingdom


----------



## scooterism (30/7/17)

I do agree with Sens8, the wife liked it. I just said I watched it. A little too montage-ee.


----------



## TheWiggman (30/7/17)

There's a documentary on Steve Jobs that's a lost interview from before he returned to Apple. Really interesting. 
Also Suits and Brook Nine Nine.


----------



## mongey (30/7/17)

Black mirror - a few filler episodes but some really great ones
Bo jack horseman - first season took me a while to get into but 2nd and 3rd are really great 
Top boy. thought this was a great show if too few episodes.


----------



## Bribie G (30/7/17)

The Waler, Australia's War Horse is a must see.
https://www.netflix.com/au/title/80194017


----------



## warra48 (30/7/17)

Bribie G said:


> The Waler, Australia's War Horse is a must see.
> https://www.netflix.com/au/title/80194017


Nice find Michael. Will watch it soon.


----------



## Camo6 (30/7/17)

Madmen, Fargo, Arrested Development, Rick and Morty just to name a few.

If you have Foxtel or...ahem...other means, then the Tom Hardy/Ridley Scott series Taboo is promising as well as a new season of GOT.


----------



## mtb (30/7/17)

How To Make Money Selling Drugs, a great insight into the US drug war.


----------



## knot_gillty (30/7/17)

Ones I liked:

Life Below Zero. ******* awesome!!! Pretty much about subsistence living in Alaska. It's made me want to move there..

The 100. Not too bad a program. Watchable. 

A few of the Marvel ones, Iron Fist, Jessica Jones, etc. 

Road Kill. If you're a car guy you'll like this. Editor and dep editor of Americas Hot Rod magazine buy pieces of shit cars, do them up (or not...) and drive the shit out of them. Some bloody good and funny episodes in there. 

Meat Eater. If you're a hunting guy or someone who doesn't mind that sort of thing. Only gripe about this one is, there's only 2 seasons. I think he's done 7-8 seasons. Wish Netflix would put the rest up.. 

There's a heap more I can't think of at the moment.


----------



## Dave70 (31/7/17)

Vikings

Sour Grapes (Kurniawan was a prick, but he trolled those wine snobs _good_..)

Birth of Sake - must see.

Best of Enemy's

Cartel Land

The Look Of Silence

The act of Killing - also Joshua Oppenheimer. 

Happy People

Eddie Strongman

Tales By light


----------



## clay (31/7/17)

recently binged on the first two seasons of Fargo and was a bit peeved that I couldn't go straight into the third.
chuffed to see that it is now available


----------



## Matplat (31/7/17)

Birth of sake sent me to sleep.... maybe I didn't persevere long enough.
Cooked
Outlander


----------



## knot_gillty (31/7/17)

Dave70 said:


> Vikings



How did I forget Vikings!! It's awesome. As well as The Last Kingdom. What I did find a little painful was watching Vikings first and then Last Kingdom. There's a few same characters but time lines are all fucked up. Vikings fucked the time line but it doesn't ruin it, it makes it more viewer friendly.


----------



## captain crumpet (1/8/17)

Rick and Morty is back! Wubba lubba dub dub!


----------



## Andy_27 (1/8/17)

Vikings, suits, Outlander, longmire, brooklyn nine nine, shooter, Narcos, The killing, Rake


----------



## warra48 (1/8/17)

Just had a look at the first episode of roadkill. Looks good.


----------



## homebrewnewb (1/8/17)

oh yeah 30th of Jul. hell, thanks for the heads up Tiny Rick.
I keep harping on about the expanse, its only got one season but worth a watch, i enjoyed. its based on books, i am halfway through the 4th.
plot twist, it is written by the game of thrones author's assistant(s) or something so expect something a bit epic.


----------



## Boxcar (1/8/17)

Ozark is Netflix's latest dramatic series, should be on all Netflix global local sites. Pretty good. Jason Bateman, Laura Linney.


----------



## petesbrew (14/8/17)

+1 for Rick & Morty. Pickle Rick!

Master of None is great. Takes a couple of episodes to get into though.

The Handmaids Tale on SBS is a good one too.


----------



## ramo (21/8/17)

Stouter said:


> Peaky Blinders, and there's an American craft beer doco that I've mentioned before, think it's called Craft Nation or Crafting a Nation, something like that.



Is this on the AUS netflix or american? They don't share the vids and such..

The Marvel ones, Dare Devil, Luke Cage, Iron Fist, Jessica Jones and The Defenders

Designated Survivor, House of Cards, Santa Clarita Diet, Ozark, Narcos & El Chapo if you like reading subs, Marco Polo, Last Kingdom, 13 reason why, Bloodline, Making a Murder, The Killing

F is for Family, BoJack Horseman, Rick & Morty, Bobs Burgers

I can't remember the rest


----------



## Lionman (21/8/17)

Bloodlines and The Killing are both great shows.


----------



## Stouter (21/8/17)

ramo said:


> Is this on the AUS netflix or american? They don't share the vids and such..


Yep, AUS Netflix.


----------



## mxd (21/8/17)

Some that haven't been mentioned

USA Shameless 
Atypical
Kill joy
13 reasons why


----------



## Dave70 (21/8/17)

warra48 said:


> Just had a look at the first episode of roadkill. Looks good.



If you cast direct from YT, the Motor Trend channel has got even more entertaining stuff. Hot Rod Garage, Dirt Every Day and Roadkill have become viewing staples at my place. 
For me anyway. At least until season 5 if Vikings tees off.


----------



## hellbent (21/8/17)

mxd said:


> Some that haven't been mentioned
> 
> USA Shameless


USA Shameless
I loved that show! Frank has to be the biggest asshole God has put on this earth but I loved it!!!


----------



## knot_gillty (21/8/17)

Just found one last night called "Brojects". A couple of Canadian brothers building shitty projects at their lakeside cabin once a month. Actually not too bad.


----------



## Hangover68 (22/8/17)

Been watching Traveller's and Frontier.


----------



## Hangover68 (22/8/17)

homebrewnewb said:


> oh yeah 30th of Jul. hell, thanks for the heads up Tiny Rick.
> I keep harping on about the expanse, its only got one season but worth a watch, i enjoyed. its based on books, i am halfway through the 4th.
> plot twist, it is written by the game of thrones author's assistant(s) or something so expect something a bit epic.



Just finished watching season 2 of the The Expanse, also watching Killjoy's and Dark Matter although i DL them now.


----------



## Dave70 (7/9/17)

My phone just told me American Sniper now available. Cool.

Everyday Miracles, hosted by an actual materials scientist, is another tribute to the awesomeness of human ingenuity.


----------



## Danscraftbeer (7/9/17)

New Star Trek series coming soon. geek geek hooray!


----------



## Danscraftbeer (25/12/17)

So I'm not a big fan of zombie movies other than for a laugh. I think that is the point of most zombie movies but rarely can get into it. World War Z was the best I'd rate.
But, I cant pass up an Aussie Zombie movie yeah?. an itwas farkin pretty good too!

Watch Wyrmwood: Road of the Dead.


----------



## Black Devil Dog (26/12/17)

Just watched couple of documentaries and a movie.

Movie was The Ridiculous Six. Adam Sandler's in it, along with Rob Schneider, Nick Nolte, Hervey Keitel etc. I've never really taken Sandler or Schneider before, but this movie was pretty good.

If you read the online reviews, it cops an absolute caning. 1 star and worst movie ever made kind of stuff, but I watched it before reading any of them and I've seen far worse movies.

It's a comedy western and it's pretty ******* mental at times, with some good laughs along the way.
Some stuff was genuinely hilarious. Like when Hervey Keitel gets accidentally beheaded by Schneider with a shovel and he keeps shooting uncontrollably, he even shoots his own head a couple of times.
Or the black 'brother', letting his other 'brothers' in on a secret that he's never told anyone before. The secret is that he's black. In the context of the storyline, that's funny shit.
Plenty more laughs, particularly in the first half of the movie, less laughs in the second half, but still not bad though. I'd give it 3.5 / 5. 

Surprisingly, in the sensitive 21st century that it seems no one got offended by Sandler playing a half caste American Indian and Schneider a half caste Mexican. Must only be Whites playing Blacks that's taboo.


First doco was Keith Richards, Under the Influence. Pretty good insight into his influences, particularly the legendary Black American Blues musicians. Surprisingly, he's still pretty sharp and still smokes like a train. Good viewing, but his solo lyric writing isn't up to the same standard as his guitar work IMO. 

Second doco was about the Waler horses and their role in the Light Horse Brigade during the First World War. It goes into the bond and trust between man and horse when dealing with the extreme conditions endured during desert warfare and when charging into battle. Also, the heartbreak of leaving their horses behind to be killed or sold, or having to shoot their own horses themselves. There are some incredible stories and it's impossible to comprehend how difficult it would have been. 
Stuff that I've seen before, but it still gets me every time.


----------



## knot_gillty (26/12/17)

Black Devil Dog said:


> Surprisingly, in the sensitive 21st century that it seems no one got offended by Sandler playing a half caste American Indian and Schneider a half caste Mexican. Must only be Whites playing Blacks that's taboo.



Nah, there were quite a few of the American Indian actors apparently got pissed about it. They were pissed and got offended about when they say “how” as in “hi”. Pretty sure I read that somewhere. 

It wasn’t a bad movie. If you watch it for what it is and that’s a piss take “think Blazing Saddles type thing” then it isn’t a bad movie. If you watch it to think it’s a you beaut western with some funny parts you’ll think it’s rotten tomato winning movie it was. I personally enjoyed it and love watching most Sandler movies.


----------



## wide eyed and legless (26/12/17)

I am Ali, can't remember if I saw it on Netflix or I had downloaded it, besides being the best boxer of all time showed that he was also a great human being.


----------



## Judanero (26/12/17)

Watched 'The Sinner' on the recommendation of wifey, binge watched it in an evening.


----------



## spog (27/12/17)

Orphan Black gets 2 thumbs up from me.


----------



## Dave70 (28/12/17)

SHOT! 
Docco about celebrity photographer Mick Rock (yes, thats his real name). All those iconic rock photos and album covers, who took them?
How much coke can a man do before he suffers a heart attack? Watch and find out!

ICARUS.
Ohhh..those Russians..

Einsatzgruppen.
Not exactly cheery viewing.


----------



## Bridges (28/12/17)

Bojack Horseman. Really hits it's straps in the second season but seriously funny stuff.


----------



## breakbeer (28/12/17)

Doco called Hired Guns about session musicians in L.A. 
You might be surprised to find out that your favourite riff or drum fill may not have been played by the actual band member.
A bit depressing in parts but very interesting


----------



## dibbz (28/12/17)

Dirk Gently's Holistic Detective Agency.. based on the books by Douglas Adams.


----------



## Dave70 (30/12/17)

breakbeer said:


> Doco called Hired Guns about session musicians in L.A.
> You might be surprised to find out that your favourite riff or drum fill may not have been played by the actual band member.
> A bit depressing in parts but very interesting



Wow. Billy Joel. What an asshole..


----------



## scooterism (30/12/17)

hellbent said:


> USA Shameless
> I loved that show! Frank has to be the biggest asshole God has put on this earth but I loved it!!!




The wife and I are deep into Shameless, we love it.

And yes, Frank is an asshole.


----------



## breakbeer (30/12/17)

Dave70 said:


> Wow. Billy Joel. What an asshole..



Yeah man, total douchebag. Second only to the guy who started the band Filter


----------



## huez (30/12/17)

Currently powering through Dark and Manhunt:Unabomber. Both quite good. Dark has subtitles, turn the dubbing off and the subtitles on, not quite sure why it automatically goes to the dodgy dubbing.


----------

